# My Ball Python Pics



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Pic 1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

The brown spots that were under 
his mouth are now all gone. Im not 
sure what it was but after he shed they are no 
longer visible.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

He looks great!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

how big is he


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Looks good, how old is it ? and how big ?

Carnivoro


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

he looks nice and healthy.. let me derail your thread for a minute...









I have a ball python that i want to give away *FREE* to a great home. Does not include cage/aquarium etc. PM me if interested.. *pic included*


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> how big is he
> [snapback]1116858[/snapback]​





Carnivoro said:


> Looks good, how old is it ? and how big ?
> 
> Carnivoro
> [snapback]1116875[/snapback]​


He is around 3 feet, Im not sure exactly how old 
he is. I was told by my petstore that he is around
a year old. Im not 100% sure on the growth rate 
of a bp in a year so its only a rough guess.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice snake


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Looking good for sure! 
You let him out much or is that just for the pic? My snake would be gone it .2 seconds if I did that hehehe.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I let him out of the cage all the time.

He loves to check stuff out, I sure as hell wouldent
wanna be locked up in a cage all day long.

I also keep a very close eye on him while hes out
just in case he thinks that he needs to hide somewhere


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

hey NegativeCamber, where are you located at?
AJ


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

3 Feet long in a 10 gallon.. isn't that a bit small?

Not bitching at ya, but I think you should upgrade soon.

Very nice snake tho... love the first pic.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> 3 Feet long in a 10 gallon.. isn't that a bit small?
> 
> Not bitching at ya, but I think you should upgrade soon.
> 
> ...


I will upgrade him sometime, but for now he is ok.
Large spaces kinda freak them out, they would rather 
be in a smaller space anyway.

He dosent even use all of his 10 gal as it is, he usually 
just lays under his hide rock.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

You should probably give that guy a 20 long so he can have a large dish to soak in







Just a suggestion


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wisdom16 said:


> You should probably give that guy a 20 long so he can have a large dish to soak in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Ball pythons are rarely observed to soak in their water bowl in conditions of normal health and security. Most often the reason for ball pythons to sit in their water bowls is that they are stressed or insecure in their cages (they are "hiding" in their water bowl,) or if they are plagued by an infestation of snake mites."

"Most adults could live out their lives quite happily in an enclosure the approximate size of a 20-gallon-long aquarium."
http://members.thegateway.net/cassel/ball_..._care_sheet.htm

hmmm

the people at vpi know alot more than you


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Not to get off subject, but do you have any updated pics of your Alb. Pac. ?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

pamonster said:


> Not to get off subject, but do you have any updated pics of your Alb. Pac. ?
> [snapback]1124822[/snapback]​












Yea I can get some for ya later, batteries on my digi cam are charging


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > 3 Feet long in a 10 gallon.. isn't that a bit small?
> ...


True, and if your taking him out every once in a while to stretch thats all they need.

Any more cool pics of him? ( the BP)


----------

